# Defaulting on Seapointer



## Bacc (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone defaulted on Seapointer -- let the deadline go past on registered letter from resort?  My deadline is August 6th.

The mfs are ridiculous & so I've been ignoring them.  Have they sued for the balance in the US or otherwise affected credit or RCI membership?

Any thoughts or experiences or advice??


----------



## Gramma5 (Jul 20, 2009)

I sold mine back to them last year. You might check to see if that option is still available.......


----------



## philemer (Jul 20, 2009)

Gramma5 said:


> I sold mine back to them last year. You might check to see if that option is still available.......




Good idea. Another option is to list for sale with www.capeescape.co.za at a LOW price. This may take a couple months however. Or try craigslist or ebay for $1.

Welcome to TUG, Bacc.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 26, 2009)

Bacc said:


> Has anyone defaulted on Seapointer -- let the deadline go past on registered letter from resort?  My deadline is August 6th.
> 
> The mfs are ridiculous & so I've been ignoring them.  Have they sued for the balance in the US or otherwise affected credit or RCI membership?
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences or advice??



I have been in default for a number of years with no adverse impact. I figure I am slowly getting them back on the postage costs.

I wish there was another way. I offered to pay my past-due m/f if they would provide me with comparable weeks for deposit, but they refuse to compromise. I cannot justify having to pay $1400 dollars in order to obtain just the current year's week. I think some compromise is in order for the previous years weeks that I could not use do to their problems with RCI.

I should try the deed back the other poster mentioned.


----------

